# Game 28: Cavs @ Nets--12.27.05



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Game 28
Cleveland Cavaliers @ New Jersey Nets**
Tuesday December 27th, 2005
7:30 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WBBR
Nets Record: 15-12


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>13.9</td><td>24.4</td><td>12.6</td><td>18.9</td><td>4.1</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>6.9</td><td>6.0</td><td>5.6</td><td>7.8</td><td>4.4</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>7.7</td><td>4.0</td><td>1.1</td><td>4.1</td><td>.8</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>5.1</td><td>2.0</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.2</td><td>.6</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.3</td><td>.5</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Eric Snow*</td><td>*Larry Hughes*</td><td>*Zydrunas Ilgauskas*</td><td>*LeBron James*</td><td>*Drew Gooden*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>4.0</td><td>16.1</td><td>15.4</td><td>30.3</td><td>11.0</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>2.4</td><td>4.2</td><td>7.3</td><td>6.0</td><td>8.40</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>4.1</td><td>3.7</td><td>.9</td><td>5.5</td><td>.8</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Donyell Marshall*</td><td>*Damon Jones*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>10.5</td><td>8.9</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.3</td><td>1.6</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.0</td><td>1.8</td></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=70% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Cavs*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 24.4</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>LeBron James 30.3</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 7.8</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Drew Gooden 8.4</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.7</td><td>*APG*</td><td>LeBron James 5.5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 2.07</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>LeBron James 1.64</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic 1.11</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Zydrunas Ilgauskas 1.67</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Antoine Wright 100%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Zendon Hamilton 53.8%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 47.7%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Aleksandar Pavlovic 50.0%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 90.9%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Zydrunas Ilgauskas 88.2%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>15-12</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>14-13</td><td>1</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>11-14</td><td>3</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>7-16</td><td>7.5</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>6-21</td><td>9</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>22-3</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>16-12</td><td>7.5</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>15-12</td><td>8</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>17-9</td><td>5.5</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>15-10</td><td>7</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>15-10</td><td>7</td><tr align=center><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>14-13</td><td>9</td><tr align=center><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>12-14</td><td>10.5</td></table>


*Previous Games:*
12.9.05, @ CLE: Nets 109-Cavs 100

*Upcoming Games:*
February 1st, @ CLE
April 8th, @ NJ​


----------



## Dooch

Great job as usual on the game thread ToddMacCulloch11. This game has me biting my nails and has me worried. I am hoping we could do what we did in Cleveland that one night where we walked out of Cleveland with the victory. 

If we could do what we did in Cleveland that one night when it was broadcasted on ESPN. Then we will be successful, contain LeBron James, Zydrunas Ilgauskas needs to be forced into tough shots by Jason Collins and or Marc Jackson. Eric Snow will get worked by Jason Kidd. Vince Carter should put on another show against Larry Hughes. 

Lets Go Nets!!!


----------



## Vinsane

We need to score and defend if we want to win this one. Guard the three ball as they have guys like Jones, Marshall, Hughes, and James who can hit the three ball. RJ must shut Lebron down for the whole game and not let him score big. That means no stupid turnovers as in thats where James gets easy buckets and Jones gets most of his 3. Find easy ways for Vince to score (Hope he gives us a 50 point home game if not tommorrow then against the Hawks) but they have Ira Newble back and I hear he is a good defender. But Vince always brings his best against Lebron. And lastly we have to rebound the basketball that means Vince, RJ, Kidd, Kristic, and Collins need to rebound, and not give up any offensive boards as in Z and Gooden are excellent offensive rebounders. And not saying we are going to play a game with no mistakes then we need to play a game damn near cloe to it to continue our winning streak. This is our easiest month so we have to take advantage of it because in January we have 10 road games opposed to 4 home games which also includes 2 4 game road trips. So if we rebound play transition and perimeter d we should take this one. So Go Nets


----------



## Vinsane

Dooch said:


> Great job as usual on the game thread ToddMacCulloch11. This game has me biting my nails and has me worried. I am hoping we could do what we did in Cleveland that one night where we walked out of Cleveland with the victory.
> 
> If we could do what we did in Cleveland that one night when it was broadcasted on ESPN. Then we will be successful, contain LeBron James, Zydrunas Ilgauskas needs to be forced into tough shots by Jason Collins and or Marc Jackson. Eric Snow will get worked by Jason Kidd. Vince Carter should put on another show against Larry Hughes.
> 
> Lets Go Nets!!!


but snow might be on carter and he gives vince problems


----------



## Dooch

Vinsane said:


> but snow might be on carter and he gives vince problems


Eric Snow. Did you see what Vince Carter did in Cleveland last time? He was firing 3-pointers from 5 feet beyond the perimeter and forcing double teams. Snow is a good defender but Vince Carter should be able to break Snow down. We should not worry about scoring, we need to find our defensive schemes and find ways to stop LeBron James, Larry Hughes, Zydrunas Illgauskas, Drew Gooden and all them on the fastbreak. If we play stellar defense then we will win. 

Let our defense fuel our offense. Shoot at leat 45%+. Both teams are some of the hottest teams in the NBA right now. Both on 5-6 game winning streaks. It will be a battle, if Vince forces double teams which he probably will then we will have the open man.


----------



## Aurelino

Boards--that'll be the difference between winning and losing. Cavs are a very good rebounding team, esp on the offensive glass. Last time the Nets played the cavs, Ilgauskas was not in the lineup. He is an annoying presence inside, and has the knack of tipping the ball to his teammates, or in the basket. The Nets will need to be sharp defensively, as well.


----------



## mjm1

Aurelino said:


> Boards--that'll be the difference between winning and losing. Cavs are a very good rebounding team, esp on the offensive glass. Last time the Nets played the cavs, Ilgauskas was not in the lineup. He is an annoying presence inside, and has the knack of tipping the ball to his teammates, or in the basket. The Nets will need to be sharp defensively, as well.


Ilgauskas did play in the previous game.


----------



## Aurelino

mjm1 said:


> Ilgauskas did play in the previous game.


you're right. I don't know which game I had in mind.


----------



## justasking?

Great job on the game thread as always, ToddMac. :clap: :cheers: 

I hope the team continues its winning ways. The team has been playing very well and I hope it will continue against the Cavs tomorrow. 

Go New Jersey Nets!!! :clap:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Hey Guys.

Looking forward to this game, should be a battle as both teams are on 6 game winning streaks. Whoever mentioned rebounding hit it on the head, Cavs thrive off 2nd chance pts and turnovers (leading to transition buckets for LBJ and LH). I'm a bit worried about how we're gonna defend VC, it wouldn't surprise me to see Brown use Snow on him and take his chances on VC taking jumpers. 

Whoever wins the battle of the boards and takes care of the ball should come up with this one.


----------



## JCB

I am soooo glad this game is at home.


----------



## Vinsane

Dooch said:


> Eric Snow. Did you see what Vince Carter did in Cleveland last time? He was firing 3-pointers from 5 feet beyond the perimeter and forcing double teams. Snow is a good defender but Vince Carter should be able to break Snow down. We should not worry about scoring, we need to find our defensive schemes and find ways to stop LeBron James, Larry Hughes, Zydrunas Illgauskas, Drew Gooden and all them on the fastbreak. If we play stellar defense then we will win.
> 
> Let our defense fuel our offense. Shoot at leat 45%+. Both teams are some of the hottest teams in the NBA right now. Both on 5-6 game winning streaks. It will be a battle, if Vince forces double teams which he probably will then we will have the open man.


He wasn' guarding vince until the fourth and in the fourth he made things rough for vince


----------



## Dooch

Vinsane said:


> He wasn' guarding vince until the fourth and in the fourth he made things rough for vince


OK buddy whatever you say. We won that game, end of story.


----------



## Phenom Z28

We alreaddy know what James and Iggy will do.

Marshall is due for a breakout game, I hope it isn't this one. Given the Nets perimeter defense, it could be.

Jones could be pretty dangerous too.

Hughes seems to be really quiet this year.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Who usually guards Vince?Hughes or LBJ?

Whoever guards VC,it usually means a mismatch for either him or RJ.


----------



## Noodfan

Good job Todd as usual. But I think Padgett deserves to be our key bench player.


----------



## Dooch

VCFSO2000 said:


> Who usually guards Vince?Hughes or LBJ?
> 
> Whoever guards VC,it usually means a mismatch for either him or RJ.


Larry Hughes usually guards Vince Carter to begin with. And if he does not get the job done then they switch and put LeBron James on Vince. Either way he is going to get his stats. :biggrin:


----------



## ly_yng

Clearly, Mr. Bron is going to score a bunch of points tonight, because he's going to take a lot of shots. I think that the key to this game is to play LeBron straight up, do the best we can on him, but focus on stopping the role players. A guy like Hughes or Ilguaskus can carry a team on any given night, which combined with LeBron is very, very tough to beat. A big factor is going to be how healthy Collins plays, because he was built to guard the Big Zs of the world. That's what we pay him to do.

Another concern is how focused we'll play tonight. I bring this up only because there were a number of mental lapses during the Knicks game, and if we play like that tonight, we're almost definetly going to lose. Stuff like turnovers and bad defensive possessions. Carter especially needs to have his head in this game, and make an effort to get to the basket, and get to the line. I've noticed that when Carter plays passively, and settles for long jump shots, it often leads to lazy defensive possessions on the other end. The team works harder when everyone is involved, and good offense keeps guys focused on defense. 

So those are my keys to the game: the Collins vs. Z matchup, limiting sloppy plays and turnovers, and getting Carter to the paint and to the line


----------



## VCFSO2000

ly_yng said:


> Clearly, Mr. Bron is going to score a bunch of points tonight, because he's going to take a lot of shots. I think that the key to this game is to play LeBron straight up, do the best we can on him, but focus on stopping the role players. A guy like Hughes or Ilguaskus can carry a team on any given night, which combined with LeBron is very, very tough to beat. A big factor is going to be how healthy Collins plays, because he was built to guard the Big Zs of the world. That's what we pay him to do.
> 
> Another concern is how focused we'll play tonight. I bring this up only because there were a number of mental lapses during the Knicks game, and if we play like that tonight, we're almost definetly going to lose. Stuff like turnovers and bad defensive possessions. Carter especially needs to have his head in this game, and make an effort to get to the basket, and get to the line. I've noticed that when Carter plays passively, and settles for long jump shots, it often leads to lazy defensive possessions on the other end. The team works harder when everyone is involved, and good offense keeps guys focused on defense.
> 
> So those are my keys to the game: the Collins vs. Z matchup, limiting sloppy plays and turnovers, and getting Carter to the paint and to the line


Good analysis.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

For me it's simple and this is my mantra and motto for every Nets game, and that would be to "ATTACK,ATTACK,ATTACK"........Whenever the team and that especially includes VC are aggressive and atttack the rim we are a very dangerous and tough team to beat, but that's the thing as a team the Nets get to enamored with their jump shots (something I like to call Jump Shot Happy), and that usually leads to a Nets Lose..............But if we play an entire 48minutes tonight like we played the first 3qtrs against the Knicks last night..........We should continue "Reving It Up", and have 7 in a Row!.........On a side note Collins vs Z down in the block will have an impact on this game.........If Collins wins this battle then the Cavs can't play inside out, and kick it out to their shooters for 3 (Jones,Marshall,)..........This will be key since closing out on 3 point shooters has been a problem for us through out the year.


----------



## Kidd Karma

Hughes is having a down year. Steals are nearly cut in half, lack of concentration. Could be he's feeling the comfort of a nice new contract. His brother who had a heart transplant while Hughes was in college has had some recent trouble with rejecting the heart. 

Gooden has been a nice find this year, something turned on his switch this past summer.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Man I wished Indy played as frequently as you guys do..

Nevertheless I can't wait to see this game tonight, my cousin is going, too bad she couldn't get me a ticket though...but Jersey's on fire right now, and at home too...
I just don't see them losing....

Jerz 110 Cavs 98....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## NJ+VC

the key will be carters geting to the line
in games where vince shoots 10 or more ft, the nets are 8-1..only loss coming on opening day vs the bucks


----------



## Vinsane

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Man I wished Indy played as frequently as you guys do..
> 
> Nevertheless I can't wait to see this game tonight, my cousin is going, too bad she couldn't get me a ticket though...but Jersey's on fire right now, and at home too...
> I just don't see them losing....
> 
> Jerz 110 Cavs 98....
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


yeah but the bad thing is so are the cavs


----------



## 7M3

Vince can't start this game like he started the game against New York; taking jumpers. He needs to catch the ball in the post early and often.

And RJ needs to play the same strong off-the-ball defense on LeBron as he did last time.


----------



## Vinsane

Vince is doing well against the cavs in his career hope tonight is no different cavs will be lookin for revenge so i hope we are ready and he needs to give us a 50 point home game
*Next Game (12/27 vs. CLE) FG 3PT FT Rebounds Misc
G Min M	A	Pct M	A	Pct M	A	Pct Off	Def	Tot Ast	TO	Stl	Blk	PF	PPG 
Last game vs CLE	1	44 15	21	71.4 3	4	75.0 5	8	62.5 1	10	11 6	4	4	2	1	38 
Career vs. CLE	21	37.7 10.0	19.3	51.6 1.7	3.9	44.4 4.5	5.7	79.0 1.9	4.5	6.3 5.3	2.5	1.2	0.9	2.6	26.1	 
Home (this year)	13	36.5 8.2	19.4	42.5 1.4	4.2	33.3 6.2	7.3	84.2 2.0	4.2	6.2 4.0	2.6	1.0	0.9	3.5	24.0 
0 Days Rest (this year)	6	35.6 7.8	19.5	40.2 1.2	4.2	28.0 8.0	8.7	92.3 2.7	5.0	7.7 3.7	2.8	0.8	0.7	4.5	24.8*


----------



## XRay34

someone guard illgaukus


----------



## AJC NYC

OH MY GOD VC HITS 5 3-pointers in a row to start off the game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

































































































































































Just kidding game hasnt even started


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

boo, mark jackson is doing the game.


----------



## Vinsane

Carter15Nets said:


> someone guard illgaukus


definitely box him and gooden average 3 offensive boards a game


----------



## Vinsane

Let's Get It
We aren't a good comeback team so we have to lead from the get go and keep the lead yesterday was the first time in a long time where we had a team come back against us so i hope that woke us up


----------



## Jizzy

Roar!!!!!!!!!!!! :woot:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

What's Up everybody have I missed anything?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Vinsane said:


> Let's Get It
> We aren't a good comeback team so we have to lead from the get go and keep the lead yesterday was the first time in a long time where we had a team come back against us so i hope that woke us up


Well I don't know about that one Vinsane because we did come back from 15 down in Miami for our 5th win in a row.......But I do agree about getting out of the gate fast and not coming out slow and sluggish like in the past playing at home.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> What's Up everybody have I missed anything?


 nope, game hasn't started yet.


----------



## Vinsane

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> nope, game hasn't started yet.


Will you be doing play by play


----------



## Phenom Z28

To Carter fans: VC needs 36 points tonight to pass Michael Redd and move into 9th place on the NBA scoring leaders list. Also this depends on how many points Redd scores tonight obviously.

9. Michael Redd - 24.8
10. Vince Carter - 24.4


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> nope, game hasn't started yet.


Just in time then....Thanks!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> Will you be doing play by play


 yep


----------



## Vinsane

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> To Carter fans: VC needs 36 points tonight to pass Michael Redd and move into 9th place on the NBA scoring leaders list. Also this depends on how many points Redd scores tonight also obviously.
> 
> 9. Michael Redd - 24.8
> 10. Vince Carter - 24.4


Come on Vince


----------



## Petey

Nets have Collins on Z.

James to Z for a deuce.

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

Lets go New Jersey Nets!!! :clap:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Cavs win the tip.

Z hits a turnaround to start it off. 2-0 Cavs.
Nenad misses a driving hook, gets the rebound and get it blocked.
Charge called on Lebron...Nenad looking at his ankle, seems okay.


----------



## Petey

Krstic misses, board, blocked... James charges into Krstic!!!

Nice D.

-Petey


----------



## tr_west

Offensive foul on Lebron James.


----------



## tr_west

Offensive foul on Jason Collins.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

That 'block' was a clear foul. The refs need to do their jobs properly


----------



## Petey

Collins called on a moving pick.

Nets called for a defensive 3.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Offensive foul called on Jason Collins.
Defensive 3 second called on the Nets. LeBron hits the FT. 3-0 Cavs.


----------



## tr_west

Another 3 second violation. :curse: :curse:


----------



## Petey

1st Defensive 3, and you go to the line now?

What bull****!

Hughes to Z, to Hughes cutting.

Cavs 5-0.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Not a good start, but still to early to go crazy......Lets Go Nets 7 in a row!


----------



## Petey

Cavs called on the Defensive 3 now.

Carter misses the FT though.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Hughes lays it in after a nice pass from Z. 5-0 Cavs.

Defensive 3 second called on the Cavs. Vince misses the FT. Vince goes to nenad, who gets it poked away. Foul on collins, his second.


----------



## tr_west

Another Nets foul. Collins again.


----------



## Petey

Carter drives, then dumps it off to Krstic, Krstic loses it, James brings it down... fouled by Collins, on the floor.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

Stop givin the ball to nenad


----------



## Petey

Wow, Gooden to Z with the clock running down, throws it up 2 feet inside the arch and hits.

RJ responds on the other end.

7-2, Cavs.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Collins sits, Cliff in.

Z hits a deep shot (almost a three). 7-0 Cavs.

RJ drives and gets the Nets on the boad. 7-2 Cavs.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

LeBron hits. 9-2 Cavs.

RJ hits a jumper from the top of the key. 9-4 Cavs.


----------



## justasking?

Slow start for us... 

Come on Nets!!! :clap:


----------



## Petey

James then scores real quick on the other end, as he nails the jumper.

Kidd in the post, kicks to RJ who passes on the 3, and hits the jumper.

Z tip that in?

-Petey


----------



## tr_west

Jefferson gets the roll. 9-4 Cavs lead.


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

petey's Porn Search


----------



## XRay34

seems like teams always drop 100 on us in nj


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I know we're down early, but how does the team look tonight?......Sluggish, Mentally in the game or not?


----------



## tr_west

Lebron makes 1 of 2. Carter misses a 3.


----------



## Petey

Yes Z did, Robinson called on the foul on trying to strip James.

James to the line.

James makes it 10-4, Cavs with the offensive board.

James misses the 3, Gooden with another board... can't hit.

Kidd with the board.

Nets miss a 3, Snow hits.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Foul called on Cliff, his 1st. LeBron at the line...hits 1 of 2...rebound gooden, LeBron misses a three, gooden can't hit.

Cliff misses a three, Snow hits. 12-4 Cavs.


----------



## XRay34

game


----------



## Vinsane

If things keep goin this way we won't win we arent a good comeback team whose on vince


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Foul on Snow, his first.

Vince hits a jumper from straight out. 12-6 Cavs.
Big Z called for a travel.


----------



## Petey

Snow called on a foul. Carter from straight away and hits for 2.

12-6, Cavs.

Z called for traveling.

Where is Bill Walton?

-Petey


----------



## tr_west

Illgauskus travels. 12-6 Cavs.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Time out Nets. 
7:30 left in the first. Cavs up 12-6


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> If things keep goin this way we won't win we arent a good comeback team whose on vince


Snow?

Frank calls TO.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Not a good start!.......Are we attacking the rim or just settlling for jumpers?


----------



## VC_15

guys, sorry just came home.... i havent seen vc's name on the play by play.. is he playing?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> game


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

VC_15 said:


> guys, sorry just came home.... i havent seen vc's name on the play by play.. is he playing?



He hit a jumper the last time down.


----------



## Petey

VC_15 said:


> guys, sorry just came home.... i havent seen vc's name on the play by play.. is he playing?


Yes, look harder? 

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

Is Vince being guarded by Snow


----------



## Petey

Carter drives to the rim, loses it out of bounds, last touched by a Cav.

Krstic hits from outside.

-Petey


----------



## tr_west

Nenad with another jumper. Getting good at that.


----------



## Petey

Gooden to the fade, misses, Krstic taps to Carter... Kidd misses the 3, James with the board. James to Hughes, Hughes hits.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince drives, Z knocks it away. Vince finds Nenad, who hits the jumper. 12-8 Cavs.

Gooden misses a shot, rebound Vince. 
Kidd misses, rebound Lebron, Hughes lays it in. 14-8 Cavs.


----------



## Vinsane

Lebron will have a big game


----------



## Petey

Jeez Robinson is still on FIRE!

Hits the jumper off a pick and roll.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Cliff hits. 14-10 Cavs.
Z hits. 16-10 Cavs.


----------



## Vinsane

who is guarding z


----------



## justasking?

Petey said:


> *Jeez Robinson is still on FIRE*!
> 
> Hits the jumper off a pick and roll.
> 
> -Petey


This would really be nice!!! Hope he keeps it up!!!

Go Nets!!!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

To many jumpers by the Nets, but a basket is a basket at this point being down early!


----------



## Petey

Z with a nice move on the block, moves to the side of Krstic and hits.

Carter misses a 3. Robinson with a GREAT SAVE... to Carter... Carter drives, behind the back, fouled by Snow...

-Petey


----------



## 7M3

Krstic not even trying on defense.


----------



## Vinsane

Is snow on Vince


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Is Kristic having a horrible game early on?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince airballs a three, cliff saves it to him...foul called on Snow. Hits both FT's. 16-12 Cavs.


----------



## Vinsane

JOnes and Marshall in


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> who is guarding z


Started Collins, then Robinson, then Krstic on the last play.

Apparently Carter was in the act of shooting.

16-12, Cavs.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

looooooooka cliff


----------



## Petey

Marshall and Jones in, Marshall chucks, misses, Kidd to Robinson, Marshall fouls Robinson.

Cliff to the line.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Marshall misses badly, rebound Kidd.
Cliff draws a foul on Marshall, his first. Hits both from the line. 16-14 Cavs.


----------



## AND1NBA

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Is Kristic having a horrible game early on?


 Yup. Kristic with the ball = turnover. Thats how bad is is right now for him.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Come Nets pump of the intensity level on the Defensive end and put some stops together!


----------



## Jizzy

Ah mayne, we're losing.


----------



## Petey

Cliffy drops both, Nets down 2.

Krstic and RJ doubling James, Krstic fouls James.

Only his 1st.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Marshall misses badly, rebound Kidd.
> Cliff draws a foul on Marshall, his first. Hits both from the line. 16-14 Cavs.


Uncle Cliffy going back to the Fountain of Youth in a bottle again! :biggrin:


----------



## Petey

Kidd w/ the steal, James pokes it away out of bounds, Nets ball.

Krstic tied it at 16.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Foul called on Nenad, his first.
Kidd comes up with the steal, it goes out after LeBron pokes it away. Stays Nets ball.

Krstic hits another long jumper. All tied up 16-16


----------



## XRay34

vc getting doubled every touch


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

AND1NBA said:


> Yup. Kristic with the ball = turnover. Thats how bad is is right now for him.


Thanks I figured that for some reason.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Hughes misses, rebound RJ.

Kidd misses, nenad puts it back in. 18-16 Nets.

Time out Cavs.


----------



## AND1NBA

Petey said:


> Cliffy drops both, Nets down 2.
> 
> Krstic and RJ doubling James, Krstic fouls James.
> 
> Only his 1st.
> 
> -Petey


 Thats what RJ and VC have to do. Attack that basket! Maybe LB will pick up his 2nd foul.


----------



## Jizzy

I'm telling you guys when the Nets do it, it's something like thrilla and manilla mayne.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> vc getting doubled every touch


 With how he's been playing, can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Foul called on Nenad, his first.
> Kidd comes up with the steal, it goes out after LeBron pokes it away. Stays Nets ball.
> 
> Krstic hits another long jumper. All tied up 16-16


Way to come back Nets and Kristic...........Now stop with the Jumpers already and attack the rim!


----------



## Petey

Carter with some sweet "D" on Hughes, misses an ugly 3, long board to RJ... 2 hands, underhanded shuffle pass to Kidd, Kidd streaks down... misses, Krstic with the put back.

Wow, what effort.

Not pretty but it's amazing how Krstic will always follow and never quit, great quality.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jizzy said:


> I'm telling you guys when the Nets do it, it's something like thrilla and manilla mayne.


 I agree (I think?)


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Ilgauskas is out of the game, leaving smaller guys on Nenad. Good matchup for him now.


----------



## AJC NYC

i think Nenad is having a good game


----------



## Petey

AND1NBA said:


> Thats what RJ and VC have to do. Attack that basket! Maybe LB will pick up his 2nd foul.


That foul was around the arch. James doesn't play D, nor will the refs call a tick tac foul, so there is little use to that strat.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

lefraud james getting held in check so far


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I agree (I think?)


LOL! ToddMac, do you even know what jizzy meant by that? :biggrin:


----------



## AND1NBA

Petey said:


> Carter with some sweet "D" on Hughes, misses an ugly 3, long board to RJ... 2 hands, underhanded shuffle pass to Kidd, Kidd streaks down... misses, Krstic with the put back.
> 
> Wow, what effort.
> 
> Not pretty but it's amazing how Krstic will always follow and never quit, great quality.
> 
> -Petey


 He should've dunked it. I'm sick of him laying it up. That how he get blocked so many times.


----------



## XRay34

god i hate damon jones


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Jones hits a three. 19-18 Cavs.

Kidd posts up and hits a turnaround. 20-19 Nets.


----------



## Petey

Damon with a triple, Cavs up 1, ends a 8-0 Nets run.

Kidd hits on the other end backing down Jones... LOL

Jones was jawing.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

LeBron misses, rebound Vince.

Kidd misses, RJ puts it back in. 22-19 Nets.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I see the Nets finally woke up, and I like it......Keep up the Intensity level!


----------



## Petey

RJ with some nice D on James, Kidd on the break, misses the layup again, RJ with the putback.

Marshall misses.

Kidd with the board, pushed by Jones as Kidd drives.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

kidds speed improving


----------



## Petey

Vaughn in for Kidd, Vaughn to Carter, Carter drives, fouled.

Carter to the line.

Some great Nets ball.

Foul on Gooden.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Who's on the floor right now?


----------



## Petey

Carter is 1 of 2.

Nets up 4, 23-19.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Marshall misses, rebound Kidd. Foul called on Jones.
Vaughn in for kidd.

Vince drives, draws a foul on Gooden. Hits 1 of 2 FTs. 23-19 Nets.


----------



## Jizzy

I hate Jones so badly and that stupid little hand gesture he makes after every 3. Goddamit, if he never played with Shaq he would have no confidence.


----------



## XRay34

vc god awful start


----------



## Petey

James misses again, Krstic board.

Carter with the ball.

Vaughn to RJ drives, to Carter... misses the 3.

James to Ira, misses, RJ board.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Who's on the floor right now?


Jefferson Kristic Carter Robinson and Vaughn
Vince off to a slow start


----------



## XRay34

vaughn hits

25-19 nj


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Wow. Was Jones just trying to kick Vaughn?!?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Hughes misses, rebound Nenad.
Vince misses a three, rebound Cavs.
Newble misses, rebound RJ.
Nenad misses, Vince gets it back. Vaughn hits. 25-19 Nets.

Offensive foul called on Damon Jones...on one of the weirdest things I've seen..


----------



## XRay34

vc bout time

1st fg

nj up 8


----------



## XRay34

bron hits

27-21


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince drives and lays it in. 27-19 Nets.
LeBron drives and lays it in. 27-21 Nets.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

jizzy said:


> I hate Jones so badly and that stupid little hand gesture he makes after every 3. Goddamit, if he never played with Shaq he would have no confidence.


And did you see what he just did to Jacque?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Vinsane said:


> Jefferson Kristic Carter Robinson and Vaughn
> Vince off to a slow start


Thanks......Vince off to a slow start because he started off shooting Jumpers instead of taking it to the hole, but he'll get his numbers when it's all said and done I'm sure.........Come on NEts keep the pressure on the Cavs!


----------



## VC_15

Carter15Nets said:


> vc bout time
> 
> 1st fg
> 
> nj up 8



it's his 2nd...


----------



## XRay34

vc back to the line this is nuts, hes avg about 17 free throws a night last 4 games and already has 7 today in 1st quarter

thats the reason we winning imo


----------



## VC_15

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Thanks......Vince off to a slow start because he started off shooting Jumpers instead of taking it to the hole, but he'll get his numbers when it's all said and done I'm sure.........Come on NEts keep the pressure on the Cavs!



he already has 5 free-throws attempts...


----------



## Petey

Vaughn hits, Jones throws his *** in Vaughn's face right in front of the ref... LOL

Foul.

Carter hits.

Carter to the line now.

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

Slow start but finally things are going the way they are supposed to... 

Go Nets!!! :clap:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

VC draws the foul on Newble. Hits both FTs. 29-21 Nets.

Murray in for RJ.


----------



## XRay34

VC 9 Points 4 Rebs 2 Dime after 1

Not bad, seemed much worse. 5/7 FT


----------



## Petey

Carter pushes it to 29-21, James charges into the point. Nets foul, Nets had 1 to give.

James with a second and a half to shot now.

Z misses the fade away.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Foul called on Vince. Nets had a foul to give.

Z misses a turnaround

*End of the 1st*
Nets 29
Cavs 21


----------



## Jizzy

Can I officially say that the New Jersey Nets are back?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> VC 9 Points 4 Rebs 2 Dime after 1
> 
> Not bad, seemed much worse. 5/7 FT


 Yeah...he did well, but he did it quietly.


----------



## TheGrowth

Vince with 9pts and 4boards already in the first and he is playing bad according to some...LOL wonder what his good game will be like


----------



## AJC NYC

What do u think Tim Legler is gonna say about the nets on NBA coast-to-Coast later on tonight????


----------



## Vinsane

So the lineup to start the second will be Carter, Robinson, Vaughn, Murray, and Padgett

Vince has to score to start the period becuase other than him Padgett is our only scoring option


----------



## XRay34

Reason we win is because of Vince Carter driving and getting to line, it improves our defense to because by jacking up shots, its hard to get back and defend, fatigue sets in, by vince getting to line, gives ya a breather also, results dont lie

driving to the rack is a good thing and we got the players that can do it, i believe this is the reason we lost those games early b/c of the lack of getting to the rack and settling for outside shots


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

What time is left in the 1st quarter?


----------



## Vinsane

AJC NYC said:


> What do u think Tim Legler is gonna say about the nets on NBA coast-to-Coast later on tonight????


I hope we win so he can't say anything


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> What time is left in the 1st quarter?


 1st quarter is over.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Damon Jones a potential head-case candidate?


----------



## Vinsane

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> What time is left in the 1st quarter?


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore;_ylt=AlJYGYl1PNVJMyMB_9XwOF28vLYF?gid=2005122717#


----------



## XRay34

Janurary is hell

10 of 14 on road

sob


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

AJC NYC said:


> What do u think Tim Legler is gonna say about the nets on NBA coast-to-Coast later on tonight????


 "Oh, LeBron was tired from filming commercials, so the Nets didn't face the cavs at full strength"


----------



## Vinsane

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> "Oh, LeBron was tired from filming commercials, so the Nets didn't face the cavs at full strength"


HAHA


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> "Oh, LeBron was tired from filming commercials, so the Nets didn't face the cavs at full strength"


LOL!!! :yes: :laugh: Good one!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince drives and hits to start the 2nd. 31-21 Nets.

LeBron drives, gets fouled by Padgett and hits. Makes the FT. 31-24 Nets.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> 1st quarter is over.


THanks.........Even with the slow start and falling behind early we've still got the lead heading into the 2nd and I hope we continue to attack the hole and get to the line..........Make the Refs blow the whistle and be aggressive........Go Nets!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince misses, rebound Marshall. 
Newble blocked by Murray!

Lebron hits a long shot. 31-26 Nets.


----------



## XRay34

vc vs lebron in da 2nd


----------



## XRay34

bron 7
vc 4

with 2 min into the 2nd quarter

someone friggin double lebron


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince hits while falling down. 33-26 Nets.

LeBron answers. 33-28 Nets.

This is gettind interesting with these two...


----------



## Vinsane

MJax in


----------



## Phenom Z28

Vince and James dualling!  :banana:

LBJ an And 1 and a difficult jumper and baseline jumper.

Vince two near impossible midrange shots.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Foul on Newble.
Marc Jackson in for Cliff.

Jackson misses a jumper, Padgett with the put back! 35-28 Nets.
LeBron misses, goes out of bounds over the shot clock.


----------



## Jizzy

Where would the Cavs be without LBJ?


----------



## Vinsane

Jackson screwing thing up luckily padgett was there


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Vinsane said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore;_ylt=AlJYGYl1PNVJMyMB_9XwOF28vLYF?gid=2005122717#


Thanks.......Sorry for so many question during the game......I hate not being able to see the game due to me moving to Orlando!


----------



## TheGrowth

Wow it looks like Bron and Vince are going at it....this might be interesting


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

jizzy said:


> Where would the Cavs be without LBJ?


They would be like the Knicks :biggrin:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ in for Vince.

Vaughn misses, cavs fight with eachother for the rebound.

LeBron misses, rebound Vaughn...drives and says he stepped on the line.

Time out Cavs. Nets up by 7.


----------



## XRay34

vaughns a firgign idiot there was 3 guys in paint u know that was gonna happen

rj was open he doesnt even get touches it seem

shocked he isnt demanding trade, he only avg 11.5 fga


----------



## Vinsane

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Thanks.......Sorry for so many question during the game......I hate not being able to see the game due to me moving to Orlando!


Click on GameChannel and you will know every think you need to know


----------



## Phenom Z28

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> They would be like the Knicks :biggrin:


Rubbish, they still have Iggy  He could lead the Raptors to the championship if he wasn't so lazy.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Thanks.......Sorry for so many question during the game......I hate not being able to see the game due to me moving to Orlando!


 It's okay. Thats what the game threads are for


----------



## Jizzy

VC needs to stop messing around with LBJ. He needs to stop playing and dominate.


----------



## Vinsane

Carter15Nets said:
 

> vaughns a firgign idiot there was 3 guys in paint u know that was gonna happen
> 
> rj was open he doesnt even get touches it seem
> 
> shocked he isnt demanding trade, he only avg 11.5 fga


Why would he ask for a trade he is averaging 19 points 8 boards and 4 assist


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

What happened with Vaughn? Was it the pressure or just a mental lapse?


----------



## VC_15

this is new though... Frank rarely brings in VC to start the 2nd.. he usually does that with Rj.,,,Now vc is resting with some 8 minutes in 2nd quarter and Rj is back .... this is not a bad idea...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> vaughns a firgign idiot there was 3 guys in paint u know that was gonna happen
> 
> rj was open he doesnt even get touches it seem
> 
> shocked he isnt demanding trade, he only avg 11.5 fga


 RJ demanding a trade?

He puts the team before himself all the time. He's not going to complain about his shots.


----------



## XRay34

Vinsane said:


> Why would he ask for a trade he is averaging 19 points 8 boards and 4 assist


so you can avg 25/8/5? and get more consideration

he not selfish which is good, and thank god for that
unlike ron artest's of world


----------



## Vinsane

We have to distance ourselves from them because they h ave better 3 point shooters


----------



## XRay34

damon jones is garbage

prob shoots 500 threes a season
50 twos

he got no game just stands outside waiting for open threes


----------



## tr_west

Scott Padgett with the J.


----------



## VC_15

jizzy said:


> VC needs to stop messing around with LBJ. He needs to stop playing and dominate.



How much more would u like him to do... i think he is Dominating... But LBJ is so hard to stop....It's not like vc is superman...


----------



## tr_west

Defensive Three Second Violation!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Jones misses a three, rebound Vaughn. Padgett hits a jumper. 37-28 Nets.

Defensive 3 second on the Nets. Jones hits the FT. 37-29 Nets.


----------



## justasking?

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Thanks.......Sorry for so many question during the game......I hate not being able to see the game due to me moving to Orlando!


I can relate. I just rely on the game thread as well. We're lucky we've got great Mods and co-Nets fans who help people like us figure out in the game. 

Go Nets!!!


----------



## Vinsane

Carter15Nets said:


> damon jones is garbage
> 
> prob shoots 500 threes a season
> 50 twos
> 
> he got no game just stands outside waiting for open threes


That is what he gets paid for


----------



## XRay34

rj is flawless


----------



## tr_west

RJ for 3!!! 40-29 Nets.


----------



## Jizzy

Why does Damon Jones just shoot 3's? It's just not fair. Stern should put a limit on how many 3's you can attempt a game.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Offensive foul called on Damon Jones (his third).

RJ for threeeeee! 40-29 Nets

Foul called on Padgett.


----------



## TheGrowth

Welp at least Frank is letting his bench play and they are contributing....


----------



## XRay34

Vinsane said:


> That is what he gets paid for


ya i know that b/c thats all he does

he talks so much junk u would think he had game


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

D.Jones can shoot and I'll give him that, but that's it.........I just can't help but think of Donkey from Shrek when I look at D.Jones!


----------



## Vinsane

RJ for player of the week Vince for player of the month


----------



## justasking?

TheGrowth said:


> Welp at least Frank is letting his bench play and they are contributing....


Indeed, so far they've been very helpful in the minutes they've played.

Go Nets!!!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

RJ wants that All Star Officially next to his name this year!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Hughes misses a three, rebound Marshall. Cavs heave it to beat the shot clock, miss and get it back. Loose ball foul called on Padgett, his third.


----------



## Vinsane

Why hasn't kidd checked back in


----------



## justasking?

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> D.Jones can shoot and I'll give him that, but that's it.........I just can't help but think of Donkey from Shrek when I look at D.Jones!


LOL!!!!! :yes: :laugh: Funny man!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Snow hits. 40-31 Nets.
Jackson answers. 42-31 Nets.


----------



## justasking?

Who's on the floor for us guys?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Cavs turn it over. RJ blocked under the hoop. Hughes misses. Foul on the Nets, but they didn't say who.

Time out. 5:57 left in the 2nd. Nets up 42-31.


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

RJ is 4-4.


----------



## Noodfan

I think we are giving Kidd a good rest. I don't care about my fav. players stats. Team first!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

justasking? said:


> Who's on the floor for us guys?


 Vaughn, RJ, Murray, Collins and Jackson


----------



## XRay34

Lineup with 5:30+ to go coming back after timeout should be

Kidd-Carter-RJ-Jackson-Krstic

dont let cavs cut it close we got nice little double digit lead here hold them going into half by putting ur good players

vaughns lost out there


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd To Carter515 said:


> RJ is 4-4.


 was, until the block.


----------



## Vinsane

of all the shots he could have missed a layup
collins picks up 3rd is that all he is good for
expect kristic, carter, and kidd to check back in


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

It looks like the Nets are hitting from all cylinders right now.........By the way for those watching the game on tv.....How does the Defensive intensity look?


----------



## justasking?

Kidd To Carter515 said:


> RJ is 4-4.


He's been very efficient lately. I hope he keeps it up. I believe he didn't miss a shot last night in the game against the Knicks? 

Hope we continue to play well. Go Nets!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Noodfan said:


> I think we are giving Kidd a good rest. I don't care about my fav. players stats. Team first!


 Yeah, he's been sitting for a while. Its good to get some rest for him.


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Vaughn, RJ, Murray, Collins and Jackson


thank you ToddMac. :cheers:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

justasking? said:


> He's been very efficient lately. I hope he keeps it up. I believe he didn't miss a shot last night in the game against the Knicks?
> 
> Hope we continue to play well. Go Nets!!!


 Yeah, they said until he was blocked, he had made his last 12 shots (last miss was in the Miami game).


----------



## XRay34

LOL Jaso Collins

3 Minutes 3 Fouls


----------



## Vinsane

Why is carter not back


----------



## wizardsfan2006

Carter15Nets said:


> LOL Jaso Collins
> 
> 3 Minutes 3 Fouls


1 foul per minute


----------



## Noodfan

Vinsane said:


> Why is carter not back


I am glad you are not the NETS coach. Give him some rest man.


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Yeah, they said until he was blocked, he had made his last 12 shots (last miss was in the Miami game).


Really??? Wow.. good for him. Hope everyone will play well tonight!!


----------



## VCFSO2000

Can someone tell me what has contributed to the nets early success in the game?


----------



## XRay34

Frank is an idiot


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

That foul was on collins (his third)...Nenad in for him. Kidd back in too.

Hughes hits 1 of 2 from the line. 42-32 Nets.

Jackson misses, lebron rebounds.
Hughes misses, marshall gets it back. Hughes misses, rebound Jackson.

Nenad gets it poked away, Lebron hits. 42-24 Nets.


----------



## XRay34

rj 5/6 11 points


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince back in for Murray.
Henderson in for Marshall.

RJ hits a jumper. 44-34 Nets.


----------



## VC_15

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> That foul was on collins (his third)...Nenad in for him. Kidd back in too.
> 
> Hughes hits 1 of 2 from the line. 42-32 Nets.
> 
> Jackson misses, lebron rebounds.
> Hughes misses, marshall gets it back. Hughes misses, rebound Jackson.
> 
> Nenad gets it poked away, Lebron hits. 42-24 Nets.



you mean 34?


----------



## XRay34

krstic and 1


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Gooden can't guard Krstic.


----------



## tr_west

And1 for Nenad.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

If RJ doesn't get selected to his 1st All Star game this year it will be a shame for real!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Gooden misses, rbound Kidd...cavs take it away...Alan Henderson goes and lays it in. 44-36 Nets.

Nenad hits AND the foul! Can't hit the FT. 46-36 Nets.


----------



## XRay34

looka eric snow crying when it was clear foul

don't cry, dry your eye


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Kristic seems to have come to life with some plays after the slow start!....Keep staying aggressive Curly......Curly Make basket!...lol


----------



## Vinsane

Carter needs to distance us no good defensive players in


----------



## 7M3

Keep complaining, Eric Snow, if the refs dont call that foul its a fast break dunk.


----------



## Jizzy

Hughes has to be the biggest free agent bust this season. I'm glad we didn't sign him.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

LeBron misses a three, rebound Vince, who gets fouled by Snow right away (his third). 

Jones in for Snow. No wait, Jackson and Z back in the game. No, JOnes in?

Nenad misses, cavs get the rebound. Hughes dunks it. 46-38 Nets.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Hey Kristic might get 20 & 10 tonight!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd finds Nenad for the lay in. 48-38 Nets.

Jones misses, rebound Cliff. 3 second called on the Nets.

Time Out.


----------



## XRay34

rj and vc not getting touches


----------



## AJC NYC

3 second violation on who????


----------



## VC_15

just for curiosity... why vc has only 8 shots attempts?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> looka eric snow crying when it was clear foul
> 
> don't cry, dry your eye


 He really did look like he was about to cry.


----------



## Jizzy

Kidd looks funny with hair.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

How's the intensity level of the team?


----------



## TheGrowth

jizzy said:


> Hughes has to be the biggest free agent bust this season. I'm glad we didn't sign him.


LOL with what money would we have signed him....and is he going to play 6th man to RJ and Vince...


----------



## Vinsane

Carter doin a good job on the boards we have to score remember last year those alley oop plays that we used to run all the time what happened to them yopu think we wuld use them more now for obvious reasons


----------



## AJC NYC

3 second violation on who???


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

VC_15 said:


> just for curiosity... why vc has only 8 shots attempts?


 Cause they've been playing like a team and getting the ball to everyone? I don't know, I wouldn't even be able to tell you who had the most shots for the Nets.


----------



## Vinsane

VC_15 said:


> just for curiosity... why vc has only 8 shots attempts?


Same here


----------



## Noodfan

Everything going according to plan. Stop complaining about personal stats and touches.


----------



## XRay34

jizzy said:


> Kidd looks funny with hair.


http://espn-att.starwave.com/media/nba/2000/0502/photo/a_suns.jpg


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jizzy said:


> Kidd looks funny with hair.


 you think he's funny with that...look him up on google when he had blonde hair.


----------



## Vinsane

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Cause they've been playing like a team and getting the ball to everyone? I don't know, I wouldn't even be able to tell you who had the most shots for the Nets.


Kristic wish he would rebound like he takes shots


----------



## Jizzy

The Nets exposed these fools for what gutless jellysish they are. Those *******s. :curse:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

beat me too it


----------



## NJ+VC

AJC NYC said:


> 3 second violation on who???


Nenad


----------



## XRay34

rj is so f'n effiecent not even funny

going for point #14 on 7 fga


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Z misses, rebound Kidd.

RJ hits AND gets fouled! Hits the FT. 51-38 Nets.


----------



## Vinsane

I wish vince could get a shot


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Z misses, rebound Kidd.
> 
> RJ hits AND gets fouled! Hits the FT. 51-38 Nets.


Yes RJ!

Go Nets!!! :clap:


----------



## XRay34

53-38 NJ as Kidd hits

1 min to go, finish strong


----------



## Jizzy

Carter15Nets said:


> http://espn-att.starwave.com/media/nba/2000/0502/photo/a_suns.jpg





LOL, Kidd looks like a beach monger or surfer as they call it.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Luke Jackson hito the side of the backboard. RJ rebounds

Finds Kidd who lays it in! 53-38 Nets


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

"rev It Up Rj & Jkidd"!......go Nets!


----------



## Noodfan

jizzy said:


> LOL, Kidd looks like a beach monger or surfer as they call it.


Yeah he looks like Dexter Holland


----------



## XRay34

and of course nets cant finish strong

15 point lead with 1 min vc gets 2 stupid fouls in 20 seconds


----------



## Jizzy

OMG, A while ago a Cavs fan said that Newble(whoever the hell this guy is) is better then RJ. I wonder if they feel the same.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Close the the 1st half strong!.......Mental lapse by VC or good D by LJ?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince called for a foul breaking up an alley oop. Henderson hits both from the line. 53-40 Nets.

Vince turns it over...and then he gets called for the blocking foul. Picks up his third foul.

LeBron hits 1 of 2 from the line. 53-41 Nets.


----------



## XRay34

VC now has 3 fouls?

Christ that was 2 dumb fouls on his part.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Uncle Cliffy with the Cookies!.......RJ is in the "BUTTA ZONE"!


----------



## XRay34

haha lebron 8 second violation

walked it up too slow


----------



## Vinsane

Vince will pick up that 4th in the 3rd


----------



## AJC NYC

Hahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ draws a foul on Newble (his third). RJ hits 1 of 2 from the line. 54-41 Nets.

8 Second violation on the Cavs.


----------



## justasking?

AJC NYC said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


What??? Share!! :biggrin:


----------



## AJC NYC

Lebron is a dumb ****

Don't mask like that. Let the filter pick it up. ~ToddMacc11


----------



## XRay34

Vinsane said:


> Vince will pick up that 4th in the 3rd



within 3 minutes too i bet

he always does this

gets fouls in bunches in short spans. ticky tack bs fouls too


----------



## justasking?

AJC NYC said:


> Lebron is a dumb ****


What happened?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

LJ is good for one of those against the Nets........He does it almost every time we play....lol


----------



## AJC NYC

He took his time dribbling the ball


----------



## XRay34

jefferson schools lebron

jefferson 17 points on 8 fga

7/8 fg

too good


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ hits to beat the buzzer!

*Halftime*
Nets 56
Cavs 41


----------



## Noodfan

Hmm I can smell a triple double coming.


----------



## Vinsane

Hope Vince blows up in the 2nd half he doesnt need to guard hughes or james


----------



## Phenom Z28

RJ is crazy...15 for his last 16 shots. And only a couple of them have been lay-ups or dunks.


----------



## XRay34

Arizona players don't disappoint

Arenas, Jefferson, Frye, Bibby, Terry


----------



## AJC NYC

I really am wondering what they have to say about us the nets on NBA coast-to-coast later on tonight what do u guys think they will say about the nets


----------



## Jizzy

That's my mans and em RJ.


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> RJ hits to beat the buzzer!
> 
> *Halftime*
> Nets 56
> Cavs 41


Yeah! Good job RJ! Good job Nets! :clap:


----------



## XRay34

Vinsane said:


> Hope Vince blows up in the 2nd half he doesnt need to guard hughes or james


i'll be happy with 25/8/5


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> RJ is crazy...15 for his last 16 shots. And only a couple of them have been lay-ups or dunks.


 And the only miss was a block on a shot that he kind of just went up with after he got a loose ball under the hoop. Ridiculous.


----------



## AJC NYC

what are Kidds numbers??


----------



## XRay34

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> RJ is crazy...15 for his last 16 shots. And only a couple of them have been lay-ups or dunks.


and that 1 miss was a block

that woulda prob went in too way he shooting


----------



## Jizzy

AJC NYC said:


> I really am wondering what they have to say about us the nets on NBA coast-to-coast later on tonight what do u guys think they will say about the nets




**** you Tim Legler. He better be speechless and pimpsmack himself for saying such disgusting things about the Nets. God, I hate that with a vengeance.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> i'll be happy with 25/8/5


 I'll be happy with a Nets win.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

RJ is in the "BUTTA ZONE"!


----------



## XRay34

AJC NYC said:


> what are Kidds numbers??



http://www.nba.com/games/20051227/CLENJN/livestats.html


----------



## Vinsane

Ric Bucher is on ESPNNEWS let's see if he says anything about us


----------



## Noodfan

AJC NYC said:


> what are Kidds numbers??


4p 6r 6a


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

AJC NYC said:


> I really am wondering what they have to say about us the nets on NBA coast-to-coast later on tonight what do u guys think they will say about the nets


 Sooner or later they're going to act like they were huge Nets fans and have been the whole season.


----------



## justasking?

Nice!

RJ with 17 points, 4 boards, 3 assists
VC with 13 points, 5 boards, 3 assists
Nenad with 10 points and 3 boards
Kidd with 4 points, 6 boards and 6 assists 

Go New Jersey Nets!!! :clap:


----------



## justasking?

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> RJ is crazy...15 for his last 16 shots. And only a couple of them have been lay-ups or dunks.


I know!! He's been ridiculous! Good for him! :clap:


----------



## Jizzy

And we didn't even play our starters that much. The Cavs suck.


----------



## Vinsane

Carter15Nets said:


> i'll be happy with 25/8/5


30/10/6
The Pacers owner said that there are 9 teams in the race for artest 6 in the east 3 for the west


----------



## TheGrowth

Carter15Nets said:


> Arizona players don't disappoint
> 
> Arenas, Jefferson, Frye, Bibby, Terry


Oh really....ever heard of Loren Woods


----------



## Phenom Z28

justasking? said:


> Nice!
> 
> RJ with 17 points, 4 boards, 3 assists
> VC with 13 points, 5 boards, 3 assists
> Nenad with 10 points and 3 boards
> * Kidd with 4 points, 6 boards and 6 assists *
> 
> Go New Jersey Nets!!! :clap:


T-dub... C'mon Kidd!


----------



## Petey

RJ wants his own Player of the Week award!

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/basketball/nba/news/2001/07/11/nets_kidd_ap/

^~~~~~~~~LMAO @ HAIR


----------



## Noodfan

jizzy said:


> *And we didn't even play our starters that much*. The Cavs suck.


This is the thing that makes happy.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

TheGrowth said:


> Oh really....ever heard of Loren Woods


 :laugh:


----------



## Vinsane

We are beating them and we only have 2 fast break points amazing i wanna see vince put up good numbers no atacking can't pick up that 4th


----------



## Dumpy

Carter15Nets said:


> Arizona players don't disappoint
> 
> Arenas, Jefferson, Frye, Bibby, Terry


Loren Woods. Sean Rooks.


----------



## Ron Mexico

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Sooner or later they're going to act like they were huge Nets fans and have been the whole season.


because the criticism was unwarranted :whoknows:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jizzy said:


> And we didn't even play our starters that much. The Cavs suck.


 Yeah...Kidd got a huge rest


----------



## XRay34

TheGrowth said:


> Oh really....ever heard of Loren Woods



naw bro woods was 2nd round pick 40's if i recall

cant expect much out of him

talking bout players who have potential and reach it or go over it


----------



## Jizzy

RJ is the true "Iceman". I'm gonna call him that from now on.


----------



## justasking?

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> T-dub... C'mon Kidd!


Yup... looking good!!!

Go Nets!!! :clap:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Ron Mexico said:


> because the criticism was unwarranted :whoknows:


 Well the deserved it in the beginning of the season. But even during this win streak, they've been bad mouthing the Nets.


----------



## AJC NYC

eww Jason Kidd looks funny


----------



## Vinsane

jizzy said:


> And we didn't even play our starters that much. The Cavs suck.


There is still the second half to go we can't get comfortable until the final buzzer sounds


----------



## XRay34

Jefferson 40 Points last 6 quarters on 15/16 FG


----------



## XRay34

Cavs got 2nd best record in East

Nets win tonight and expect them to go up in power rankings.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> Jefferson 40 Points last 6 quarters on 15/16 FG


 that is crazy


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter15Nets said:


> Cavs got 2nd best record in East
> 
> Nets win tonight and expect them to go up in power rankings.


And maybe a little more respect.


----------



## VC_15

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> that is crazy



i am always wondering who's that in ur pic...


----------



## Dumpy

Carter15Nets said:


> naw bro woods was 2nd round pick 40's if i recall
> 
> cant expect much out of him
> 
> talking bout players who have potential and reach it or go over it


Bison Dele


----------



## TheGrowth

Vince Carter going for his 7th straight against Bron...seems he has his numbers...I dont think the nets have lost to the cavs after acquiring Vince...


----------



## XRay34

VC_15 said:


> i am always wondering who's that in ur pic...



joey styles


----------



## VC_15

TheGrowth said:


> Vince Carter going for his 7th straight against Bron...seems he has his numbers...I dont think the nets have lost to the cavs after acquiring Vince...



Even when vince was in TO... they didn't loose against the cavs as i remember...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

VC_15 said:


> i am always wondering who's that in ur pic...


 Buster from Arrested Development (aka, the best show on TV)


----------



## Vinsane

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Buster from Arrested Development (aka, the best show on TV)


never heard of it


----------



## Phenom Z28

:rofl: This is hilarious!

Lebron clipping his nails before the 2nd half

Mark Jackson "I think he should play for the clippers."
Marv Albert ":nonono: You _nailed_ it."


----------



## XRay34

VC has winning records vs. LeBron (6-0)...Kobe...AI

Losing records to TMac


----------



## Jizzy

Let's ride that out.
The Nets are the hottest
North, west, east or south
Ya'll know the deal
The Nets won't stop until they get that meal
7 in a row
You know the I got the right flow
After 3 quarters opposing teams just say no mo'
Pound for pound the toughest team
VC is trying to earn his green
Up by 15, no son this ain't no dream


----------



## Vinsane

3rd period under way


----------



## TheGrowth

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> :rofl: This is hilarious!
> 
> Lebron clipping his nails before the 2nd half
> 
> Mark Jackson "I think he should play for the clippers."
> Marv Albert ":nonono: You _nailed_ it."


LMAO!


----------



## Petey

Great start.

Krstic puts it on the floor, goes at the basket, foul on Z.

-Petey


----------



## Noodfan

:wait: How many mins. left?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad draws a foul on Z. Hits both from the line. 58-41 Nets.

Snow misses, goes out off Collins.


----------



## Vinsane

Noodfan said:


> :wait: How many mins. left?


http://www.sportsline.com/nba/gamecenter/live/[email protected]


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Noodfan said:


> :wait: How many mins. left?


 3rd just started.


----------



## Petey

Noodfan said:


> :wait: How many mins. left?


11+, the 3rd quarter just started.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

can we get some play by play


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

LeBron hits, foulsed, and htis teh FT. 58-43 Nets.

Vince misses, rebound Cavs. Z hits. 58-45 Nets.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

How's the team look coming out in the 2nd half.


----------



## XRay34

i freakin hate ilgaukus always kills us

6-0 run


----------



## Petey

Why does Z ALWAYS KILL US?

WHY?

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

can we please stop goin to kristic


----------



## XRay34

another blown 15+ point lead @ continental airlines coming up


----------



## Petey

The Nets should just give James space, stop him from diving and throw up shots.

James to the line now, foul on Krstic.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Z hits again. 58-47 Nets.

Nenad misses, rebound Hughes. Godden misses, rebound Nenad.

Lebron fouled by Nenad. Time out Nets.


----------



## Vinsane

Vince is in a slump


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> How's the team look coming out in the 2nd half.


 dead


----------



## justasking?

Come on Nets!!!!


----------



## Noodfan

This is why I hate the halftimes. When we are getting it players get cold.


----------



## XRay34

8-0 run by cavs


----------



## XRay34

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> How's the team look coming out in the 2nd half.



u got tv?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

LeBron going to the line...hits both. 58-49 Nets.

Vince drives and fouled by Z (his 2nd). Hits both. 60-49 Nets.


----------



## XRay34

and there it is

vc 4th foul

so stupid


----------



## Vinsane

Knew that foul was coming now we are in trouble what is he doing on z


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Foul called on Vince, his 4th. Z at the line, goes 1 of 2. 60-50 Nets.


----------



## Noodfan

Carter15Nets said:


> and there it is
> 
> vc 4th foul
> 
> so stupid


No surprise it was coming.


----------



## XRay34

lead down to 8, 9 point swing in 2 min


----------



## Jizzy

Ah mayne.


----------



## XRay34

nets going back to old ways, outside shots

and yes they arent going in


----------



## theKidd-5

hey just got bak from my vacation... i heard the nets are on a winning streak... and its about time... soo what have i missed???


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd misses, rebound LeBron. Hughes lays it in. 60-52 Nets.

Nenad misses, rebound LeBron. Z misses, foul called on Gooden. Foul on Gooden (his 4th).

Cavs turn it over, Collins misses, rebound Marshall. Z hits. 60-54 Nets


----------



## XRay34

this is disgusting 0 fgs for nets with 6 min to go in 3rd

0 in the quarter

z hits again, 17 point quarter lead down to 6


----------



## Jizzy

A score would be much obliged.


----------



## XRay34

krstis misses 1st, man if this isnt the old nets i hate this arena man


----------



## Vinsane

why are we goin to kristic so much


----------



## kidd2rj

why does krstic still get treated like a rookie by the refs. he's getting no calls against ilgauskas


----------



## XRay34

RJ for 3

Nets now 1/10 in 3rd quarter.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Foul on Marshall. Nenad misses the first, hits the second. 61-54 Nets.

Cavs turn it over. RJ hits from three! 64-54 Nets


----------



## XRay34

kidd for 3...nm foot on line changed to 2

66-54 nice 5-0 run needed it.


----------



## justasking?

Yes! Nice one...

Go Nets!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd hits a jumper! 66-54 Nets.

Time out Cavs.

"This is not your month old, baby sisters Nets" ~Mark Jackson


----------



## Petey

Nets pushing it NOW!

RJ with a triple.

Kidd with a triple.

Nets stopping the bleeding with Carter on the bench!

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Can someone please tell me why we have no homecourt advantage at all? Other teams blow out teams in there homecourt but this team just makes it a close game giving us Nets fans heartattacks.


----------



## TheGrowth

Where is RJ?? Seriously this is is time....He has to STEP up once Vince is out...


----------



## justasking?

Petey said:


> Nets pushing it NOW!
> 
> RJ with a triple.
> 
> Kidd with a triple.
> 
> Nets stopping the bleeding with Carter on the bench!
> 
> -Petey


Thats the way... Go Nets!!! Nice! :clap:


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> why are we goin to kristic so much


Krstic was fouled there, Nets didn't go to him.

Plus with Carter on the bench, who do you want the Nets to go to?

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Kidd now 4 points from 12,000
Kidd now 4 assists from 7,500


----------



## AJC NYC

TheGrowth said:


> Where is RJ?? Seriously this is is time....He has to STEP up once Vince is out...



He just hit a 3


----------



## AJC NYC

I really am wondering what they have to say about us the nets on NBA coast-to-coast later on tonight what do u guys think they will say about the nets??


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

TheGrowth said:


> Where is RJ?? Seriously this is is time....He has to STEP up once Vince is out...


 He just hit a 3


----------



## Petey

AJC NYC said:


> I really am wondering what they have to say about us the nets on NBA coast-to-coast later on tonight what do u guys think they will say about the nets??


Depends if the team wins or loses... could be ugly or even uglier.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> Krstic was fouled there, Nets didn't go to him.
> 
> Plus with Carter on the bench, who do you want the Nets to go to?
> 
> -Petey


How about kidd and jefferson and bring either robinson or mjax in


----------



## XRay34

krstic 4th foul

2nd in 5 seconds

a joke of a foul too


----------



## Jizzy

Sco'?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

2 fouls on Nenad. He's at 4 now.

Z at the line, hits both. 66-56 Nets.


----------



## Vinsane

The only good thing out of this is vince is gettin pleny of rest


----------



## theKidd-5

wow... nets have improved.. last game a watched was the raptors game.... >.<


----------



## XRay34

nets 1 for 15 in 3rd

lead down to 8 again

nets missing everything even layups


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Cliff misses, rebounds, and misses again.

Marshall misses, rebound Kidd. Kidd misses, rbound Jones.

Allyoop to LeBron. 66-58 Nets.


----------



## XRay34

Kidd 12,001 Points


----------



## Jizzy

lol, this is funny. They keep coming back.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ draws a foul. Hits both. 68-58 Nets.

LeBron misses, rebound Cliff.

Kidd for three!! 71-58 Nets.


----------



## XRay34

Kidd 12,004 Points

Nets up 16 just like that.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Cavs turn it over

Kidd again from three!!! 74-58 Nets!

Time out cavs


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> RJ draws a foul. Hits both. 68-58 Nets.
> 
> LeBron misses, rebound Cliff.
> 
> Kidd for three!! 71-58 Nets.


Nice!!! Go Nets!!! Dont let this one slip away!!! :clap:


----------



## Phenom Z28

Kidd's a maniac!


----------



## Jizzy

That was mad quick.


----------



## TheGrowth

ESPN has nets as 6-1...I guess they thought the nets will lose this one tonite....


----------



## Vinsane

good nice lets keep going 2:53 to go 
Vince has to score big in the 4th


----------



## Noodfan

Here comes a leader!


----------



## Vinsane

Anyone watchin coast to coast


----------



## XRay34

12/7/7 for Kidd

He only has 1 triple double this year

Bad year for triple doubles, only 3 on the season. (LeBron, Kidd, Duhon)


----------



## Jizzy

TheGrowth said:


> ESPN has nets as 6-1...I guess they thought the nets will lose this one tonite....




I swear ESPN is one of the most ****ed up sports chanells. It's filled with ******* and hypocrites. I prefer NBA TV. They love the Nets over there.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

12 poitns, 7 rebounds, 7 assists for kidd...getting close.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> Anyone watchin coast to coast


 no, its on now?


----------



## XRay34

4-0 run, down to 12


----------



## Noodfan

jizzy said:


> I swear ESPN is one of the most ****ed up sports chanells. It's filled with ******* and hypocrites. I prefer NBA TV. They love the Nets over there.


And believe me They really love NETS in Turkey. Always talking positive about them. And how much potantial we have. They say we can make a surprise this year to greater teams.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Hughes hits, 74-60 Nets.
Nets miss, cavs get it back.

Lebron misses, rebounds, and puts it back in. 74-62 Nets.

RJ fouled by LeBron, his 2nd.


----------



## XRay34

RJ 24 points on 8/10


----------



## XRay34

Yea Marv and Mark are rght on RJ

25 points on other team.... maybe even 28


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ hits both. 76-62 Nets.

24 second violation on the Cavs.

Vaughn hits. 78-62 Nets.


----------



## Vinsane

thast like the 3rd back court violation


----------



## XRay34

RJ REVERSE DUNK!!!!!!!!!!!

26 on 9/11

kidd 1 asssit from 7500

12/9/8


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Jones misses, rebound Kidd

RJ with the dunk! 80-62 Nets


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

How's the team look?......I just got back to my computer!.....I see we're still up!


----------



## theKidd-5

kidd 12/8/8 omg come on triple double...!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Snow misses, goes out off Cavs.

Collins misses a jumper

*End of the 3rd*
Nets 80
Cavs 62


----------



## XRay34

Collins is useless

but all good as Nets lead 80-62 after 3.

RJ 26 on 9/11
Kidd 12/9/8


----------



## Vinsane

Lets kill them early come on vince impress me


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> How's the team look?......I just got back to my computer!.....I see we're still up!


 They got better as the quarter went on.


----------



## Noodfan

Hey triple double this time you won't escape from Kidd. :clap:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Noodfan said:


> Hey triple double this time you won't escape from Kidd. :clap:


 I hope he gets it...he's been so close so many time recently.


----------



## Phenom Z28

:gopray:Kidd just needs 2 rebounds and 1 assists :gopray:


----------



## Noodfan

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I hope he gets it...*he's been so close so many time recently*.


This is why he won't escape this time!


----------



## Vinsane

they are talking abour cavs right now on lebrons dick


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I hope he gets it...he's been so close so many time recently.


I know.. I hope he gets it as well. Its been quite a while. And close calls at that. 

And I certainly hope the Nets win this one!!!

Go Nets!!! :clap:


----------



## Vinsane

vince he has to put it away


----------



## justasking?

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> :gopray:Kidd just needs 2 rebounds and 1 assists :gopray:


yes. yes. yes... Please let him have this one!!!

Go Kidd! Go Nets!! :clap:


----------



## XRay34

VC 4/12 15 points


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Marshall misses, rebound Vince.

Vince misses, rebound Pagett. Vince drives and it goes in and out, rebound Z.

Foul on cliff, his 2nd.


----------



## Noodfan

Vinsane said:


> they are talking abour cavs right now on lebrons dick


Let them eat his **** as we get our rings. :clap:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> They got better as the quarter went on.


That's what I like to read.... :biggrin.....:clap:......RJ seems to be continueing where he left off at the half!.....Jkidd with a triple double I can feel it!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Snow drives and hits. 80-64 Nets

Cliff hits. 82-64 Nets


----------



## justasking?

Who's on the floor for us at the start of the 4th guys?


----------



## theKidd-5

cliffy with the jumper...! come on nets!


----------



## NJ+VC

carter with a sub par game so far, but rj has stepped it up..thats what i like too see


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

hahaha, the ball went into the stands and now its got some big stain on it.


----------



## Jizzy

Man, imagine if the Nets play like this every game.


----------



## NJ+VC

justasking? said:


> Who's on the floor for us at the start of the 4th guys?


padgett
jefferson
carter
vaughn
robinson


----------



## justasking?

NJ+VC said:


> padgett
> jefferson
> carter
> vaughn
> robinson


thank you NJ+VC :cheers:


----------



## XRay34

84-68 as Hughes hits a tough fadeaway.


----------



## Jizzy

lol, Cliffy went glass.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Z fouled on Vaughn, his first. Hits both. 82-66 Nets.

Cliffy goes glass. 84-66 Nets

Hughes hits. 84-68 Nets


----------



## theKidd-5

kidd started the 4th
carter
collins 
vaugh
padget


----------



## Vinsane

vince attacking


----------



## Noodfan

We outscored them in every single quarter. At last living up to potantial.


----------



## NJ+VC

justasking? said:


> thank you NJ+VC :cheers:


np bud, cliff hits again :biggrin:


----------



## TheGrowth

Robinson never hesitates I love that about him...as much as I like Scotty he passes up too many open shots...


----------



## XRay34

VC 4/12 FG
7/10 FT

16 Points

Not vinsane tonight..


----------



## justasking?

theKidd-5 said:


> *kidd started the 4th*
> carter
> collins
> vaugh
> padget


Okay, thats great! I thought Frank put him on the bench.

Go Nets!! Go Kidd! Get that triple double! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Lets go Nets stick it to the Cavs and Espn!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince to the line. Hits 1 of 2. 85-68 Nets

Hughes misses, rebound Vince. Vince misses a three, rebound Marshall. Hughes called for the charge.

Time out.


----------



## Vinsane

Come on vince score 20


----------



## Jizzy

OMG, Legler and Anthny on ESPN were speechless. They didn't make a comment on the game like they do for every other game. That shows those homos the the Nets are gonna get that meal.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Lets Go NETS!....Keep attacking and lets not get complacent!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Man....Carter couldn't hit a golf ball into the Pacific right now.


----------



## Vinsane

jizzy said:


> OMG, Legler and Anthny on ESPN were speechless. They didn't make a comment on the game like they do for every other game. That shows those homos the the Nets are gonna get that meal.


damn Right they didn't say anything


----------



## Noodfan

Who is our 8th victim? Ehh doesn't matter. Just Bring it!


----------



## NJ+VC

carter with 16p, 7r, 4a..not bad, but a bad shooting night

11ft attempts so far, and nets are 8-1 when he gets over 10fta


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*guests! Sign Up And Start Posting!*


----------



## XRay34

Chris Bosh is a star

31/10/5 with 7 min to go in 4th vs. Ben Wallace/Rasheed Wallace frontcourt.

LeBron, Wade, Bosh, Melo...great class


----------



## justasking?

NJ+VC said:


> carter with 16p, 7r, 4a..not bad, but a bad shooting night
> 
> 11ft attempts so far, and nets are 8-1 when he gets over 10fta


Yeah, its alright. Im certain he will bounce back ... Its a good thing the others are stepping up! 

Go Nets!!! :clap:


----------



## Vinsane

let vince play it out


----------



## theKidd-5

carter with his 5th foul! >.<


----------



## NJ+VC

Carter15Nets said:


> Chris Bosh is a star
> 
> 31/10/5 with 7 min to go in 4th vs. Ben Wallace/Rasheed Wallace frontcourt.
> 
> LeBron, Wade, Bosh, Melo...great class


and 3 blocks, on 13/23 shooting


----------



## XRay34

Only if Nets beat Raptors and Bobcats @ Home

Would be on their way to 18-10, which would be 2nd best in east.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Offensive foul on Vince. His 5th. RJ back in for him.

Foul called on Cliff (his 3rd). Marshall hits a three. 85-71 Nets


----------



## Vinsane

Well Vince has had 2 bad games in a row we can't have this to much longer


----------



## justasking?

Okay... Nets, dont be complacent!!! Come on!!! 

Lets go Nets!!!


----------



## NJ+VC

kidd comes in for rj
carter gets his 5th foul
rj comes back in for carter


----------



## Phenom Z28

Beautiful defense :clap:


----------



## XRay34

cavs robb kidd a dime and rj a fg by hold foul

kidd 2 rebs 1 dime away still


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Padgett hits a long jumper. 87-71 Nets

Kidd with the steal! RJ gets fouled on the break by Hughes. Hits both at the line. 89-71 Nets


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Carter15Nets said:


> Only if Nets beat Raptors and Bobcats @ Home
> 
> Would be on their way to 18-10, which would be 2nd best in east.


We're getting there!......Lets stay focused on the Cavs still!


----------



## TheGrowth

Vinsane said:


> let vince play it out


Heck no...why risk a chance of injury when the game is comfortably in the bag...why stat pad now?...Even though he shot badly I like the FT numbers


----------



## XRay34

gotta shoot man stop passing there was 3 on shot clock wide open


----------



## justasking?

TheGrowth said:


> Heck no...why risk a chance of injury when the game is comfortably in the bag...why stat pad now?...Even though he shot badly I like the FT numbers


I agree TheGrowth. Im certain VC will come back strong.. if not in this game, in the next. No need to risk injury since we're doing well so far.

Go Nets!!!


----------



## squaleca

15 of 17 from the foul line is a bad game stop smoking what your smoking!!!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Come on Jkidd so close, but yet so far to a triple double!


----------



## XRay34

LeBron to Big Z for Dunk

4-0 run, 89-75....

Timeout NJ

put VC back


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Snow hits. 89-73 Nets

24 second violation on the Nets.

Z dunks it down. 89-75 Nets

Time out Nets.


----------



## Vinsane

Bring Back Vince


----------



## Phenom Z28

LBJ to Iggy for the dunk, cuts the game to 14, 89-75. Timeout Nets.


----------



## theKidd-5

lead bak to 6... come on nets


----------



## AJC NYC

so what have they said about the nets on nba coast to coast?


----------



## squaleca

4-0 run put VC back your a goof!!!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Stay focused Nets.....Remember what happenned last night against the Knicks.......Finish the game strong!


----------



## VCFSO2000

Boy do I love it whenever a crappy VC game is cancelled out with,what looks to be a win.


----------



## theKidd-5

ooopz read the score wrong... my bad!


----------



## Vinsane

theKidd-5 said:


> lead bak to 6... come on nets


14


----------



## justasking?

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Stay focused Nets.....Remember what happenned last night against the Knicks.......Finish the game strong!


Yes... please, dont let this one slip away.. come on Nets!!! Lets go! No time to be complacent!

Go Nets!!!


----------



## Jizzy

Hold on, what's the score?


----------



## NJ+VC

75-89


----------



## theKidd-5

75-89 my bad.... reAD IT WRONG


----------



## Vinsane

Bring back vince


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Who's on the court for the Nets?


----------



## XRay34

VC back in, get 4 more points VC


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ fouled by LeBron (his 3rd). Vaughn misses, rebound Cavs.

LeBron called for the travel. Vince in for Vaughn.


----------



## Vinsane

Carter15Nets said:


> VC back in, get 4 more points VC


PLease


----------



## jarkid

Vinsane said:


> 14


yes~~14


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

DEFENSE.....DEFENSE......Come Nets Keep the Energy level up!


----------



## XRay34

Big Z hits
How many times did i say that

lead down to 12, 6-0 run for cav vc another brick he sucks tonight 4 for 15


----------



## XRay34

wtf is this bs


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad misses, rebound LeBron.

Z hits. 89-77 Nets

Vince misses, rebound cavs. Hughes misses, rebound RJ. Kidd turns it over. Collins back in for Cliff.


----------



## theKidd-5

rj
kidd
carter
nenad
cliffy
are on


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

AAAAAH mental lapse!.....Stay focused!


----------



## Vinsane

Great just Great I get to see vince in person and he is cold


----------



## Jizzy

Don't lose focus, finish the fricken game srong.


----------



## XRay34

8-0 Run

Down to 10


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Collins in for Nenad, not Cliff

LeBron hits. 89-79 Nets


----------



## XRay34

omfg jason collins sucks ***!!!!!!!!!

cav ball! what wow u suck collins


----------



## justasking?

Come on Nets!!!!


----------



## XRay34

10-0 Run

8 Point game

Illgaukus dont miss vs us


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Finish the game and stay focused.....Smart basketball down the stretch!


----------



## Vinsane

Come on


----------



## Jizzy

Oh god, if we lose then you can just call me Charlie.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Z hits again. 89-81 Nets

LeBron hits. 89-83 Nets

Time out Nets.


----------



## XRay34

vc brick

james scores
12-0 run

down to 6

gotta hate this team for never finishing teams off


----------



## kidd2rj

man...nets don't get any calls at home. that was an offensive foul before ilgauskas's last shot


----------



## theKidd-5

Z with his 4th block... dammm.... KEEP ATTACKING BOYS!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Ugh...lead down to 6 off a 12-nothing run by the Cavs. 89-83 Timeout Nets.

LBJ 2 assists away from a triple/double.


----------



## XRay34

vc single handedly losing this game for us with his bs shot attempts that are misses that lead to fastbreak points and runs


----------



## Vinsane

Vince isnt getting any calls well i knew his hot streak was coming to a end


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I'm not losing faith, but this game isn't over and they need to stay in attack mode whenever we get a lead!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

kidd2rj said:


> man...nets don't get any calls at home. that was an offensive foul before ilgauskas's last shot


 It sure looked like it was.


----------



## theKidd-5

nets only scored 9 points in 4th to 21 by cavs


----------



## Vincanity15311

VC is so offff today


----------



## XRay34

theKidd-5 said:


> Z with his 4th block... dammm.... KEEP ATTACKING BOYS!



ur a jinx i think


----------



## Jizzy

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :curse:


----------



## Vinsane

Carter15Nets said:


> vc single handedly losing this game for us with his bs shot attempts that are misses that lead to fastbreak points and runs


so wwe were living with these shots when we were winnig so live with them now


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Lets Go NEtS!..........Keep Attacking and play some "DEFENSE"!


----------



## jarkid

what's wrong !! nets always do like this in 4th qtr.


----------



## Vinsane

jizzy said:


> WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :curse:


what


----------



## XRay34

why doesnt illgaukus miss vs us
i wanna see his career fg % vs us and rest of league


----------



## Jizzy

Vinsane said:


> what



Can't you see? They're coming back.


----------



## NJ+VC

we got this


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince drives and draws a foul. Hits both FTs. 91-83 Nets

Collins in for Nenad.


----------



## Vinsane

there we go vince start goin to the line


----------



## theKidd-5

lol i think iam a jinx!... =(


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Snow blocked by COllins!

24 second violation! Very nice D by the Nets


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

DEFENSE....DEFENSE.....DEFENSE.....I want some stops!


----------



## XRay34

Collins awesome night

0 Points
0 Rebounds
1 Assist
3 Fouls


----------



## XRay34

vc 5 for 20?


----------



## NJ+VC

collins with the block, leads to cavs shot clock vio.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Snow blocked by COllins!
> 
> 24 second violation! Very nice D by the Nets


YEAAAAAAH.....That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Jizzy

theKidd-5 said:


> lol i think iam a jinx!... =(




Goddamn you :curse: . Sike :biggrin: :joke:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince misses, nenad gets it, misses and Vince dunks it back in! 93-83 Nets

Marshall misses, Nenad gets it!


----------



## XRay34

wtf is vince doing bro

these shots u shooting for no shot in going in


----------



## theKidd-5

Carter15Nets said:


> Collins awesome night
> 
> 0 Points
> 0 Rebounds
> 1 Assist
> 3 Fouls


and 1 block


----------



## Phenom Z28

Vince says "**** THIS!" and throws it down after his 2nd offensive offensive putback.


----------



## Vinsane

Vince was horrible tonight


----------



## Jizzy

Carter15Nets said:


> Collins awesome night
> 
> 0 Points
> 0 Rebounds
> 1 Assist
> 3 Fouls




Do you understand what defense is?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Keep attacking and getting to the line VC.........DEFENSE.....DEFENSE!


----------



## XRay34

James with a crazy 3


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince misses, snow rebounds. Foul on RJ.

LeBron hits a three. 93-86 Nets


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

theKidd-5 said:


> and 1 block


A Great Block If YOu Ask ME!


----------



## theKidd-5

time is running out for kidd to get the triple double!!


----------



## XRay34

Speechless

Just speechless how they let him WIIIIIIIIIDE OPEN

reverting back to old ways

Lead down to 4


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd misses from wayyy outside. Hughes hits a three! 93-89 Nets


----------



## NJ+VC

carters missed atleats 5 layups because ofcontact and no foul


----------



## XRay34

theKidd-5 said:


> time is running out for kidd to get the triple double!!



man f the triple double its a 4point game and vc misses 1st ft omfg


----------



## Jizzy

I think we got this but I'm kinda scared.


----------



## Vinsane

All we have to do is hit free throws


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

If we make our ft then this is a WIN!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince fouled by Hughes. Misses the first...hits the second. 94-86 Nets

Time out Cavs.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> If we make our ft then this is a WIN!


 easier said then done


----------



## justasking?

Time please?


----------



## XRay34

Cavs will hit a open 3 or something and cut it to 2


----------



## Jizzy

OMG, can't we ever close out a ****ing game?


----------



## justasking?

Come on Nets!!! Lets get this one!!!


----------



## theKidd-5

hughes was 5 fouls 
COME NETS!


----------



## NJ+VC

21.2sec


----------



## Vinsane

Play some d and hit free throws
at least vince is hitting free throws i swear he better not play like this game i am going to or i will throw beer on him lol


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Seriously I'm hoping that these 2 games (knicks & Cavs) so the Nets that they have to finish games!.....I'm glad we're winning, but that will catch up to us in the end if Coach Frank & the team doesn't fix it!


----------



## Jizzy

Score?


----------



## jarkid

A terrible reporter said yesterday that Vince Carter is very crazy, so Carter performs so badly today...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Snow drives and hits. 94-91 Nets

Time out Nets.


----------



## XRay34

lol they just let snow score easily

eric snow of all people

lead down to 3

16 seconds to go

got makings of a choke wouldnt be shocked if happens this is vintage nets 4th quarter basketball


----------



## NJ+VC

jizzy said:


> Score?


94-91


----------



## Noodfan

Game is in the pocket I think.


----------



## Vinsane

jizzy said:


> Score?


15.9
94-91


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Down to 3 lets go Smart basketball and we've got this win locked up!


----------



## Vinsane

Noodfan said:


> Game is in the pocket I think.


hit free throws


----------



## XRay34

disgusting how u lead pretty much entire game and by big margin and still have a thriller


----------



## ghoti

Carter15Nets said:


> lol they just let snow score easily
> 
> eric snow of all people
> 
> lead down to 3
> 
> 16 seconds to go
> 
> got makings of a choke wouldnt be shocked if happens this is vintage nets 4th quarter basketball


Are you predicting a loss? Be clear.


----------



## Jizzy

The throats kinda getting tight ain't it huh?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Carter15Nets said:


> disgusting how u lead pretty much entire game and by big margin and still have a thriller


That's Nets Basketball, but we're still up!


----------



## theKidd-5

i cant watch....!


----------



## tr_west

Jason Kidd going to the line with 15 seconds left.


----------



## XRay34

damon jones checks in, guard the 3 point arc


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Lets go NETS CLOSE THIS OUT!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd fouled by Snow (his 4th). Hits both. 96-91 Nets


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Carter15Nets said:


> damon jones checks in, guard the 3 point arc


Do not leave anyone behind the 3 point arc open and no stupid fouls!


----------



## Vinsane

A win is a Win and we got it


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

LeBron misses, rebound Kidd

And its over!

*Final*
Nets 96
Cavs 91


----------



## Noodfan

14/9/9 God must hate Kidd


----------



## tr_west

Nets win 96-91.

Now turn to ESPN and watch Rutgers dominate ASU!!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Yes Nets Win, Nets Win......the Neeeeeeeeeets Win!


----------



## Jizzy

Oh god. Don't let Jones shoot.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Noodfan said:


> 14/9/9 God must hate Kidd


 :laugh: one of these games he's gotta get it


----------



## XRay34

96-91 Final however this team clearly needs to close out games...

vs. Lakers up 22, up 8 with 1:30 to go in 4th, goes to OT
vs. Denver up 25, 5 point game with 4 min to go
vs. Knicks last night
Cavs tonight and Cavs @ their arena...
few others 

good win though against good team thats the bottom line


----------



## ghoti

Noodfan said:


> 14/9/9 God must hate Kidd


LBJ had 31/10/8. Just as close.


----------



## mjm1

The nets must love close games


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

tr_west said:


> Nets win 96-91.
> 
> Now turn to ESPN and watch Rutgers dominate ASU!!


I'm enjoying Rutgers sticking it to someone finally!........JERZY Stand UP!


----------



## justasking?

Nets win!!!! Nets win!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: 

*Go New Jersey Nets*!!!! :clap:


----------



## AJC NYC

what have they said about the nets on NBA coast-to-coast


----------



## Vinsane

I'll take this but damn two in a row something went wrong over christmas


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

AJC NYC said:


> what have they said about the nets on NBA coast-to-coast


Nothing yet it's a commercial!


----------



## Noodfan

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> :laugh: one of these games he's gotta get it


One day t-doub won't escape from Kidd. But to tell you the truth I don't care about it right now since a difficult win. Now who is next?! Nets is your nightmare baby!


----------



## XRay34

Player of the game has to be RJ

28 Points on 9/11 FG 8/9 FT

Man if he had ball more rather than VC shooting up the craziest shots at end, might had 40 on about 16 fga.

dont think he shot a fg in 4th, id be pissed if i were him


----------



## mjm1

Vinsane said:


> I'll take this but damn two in a row something went wrong over christmas


i think this team just needs time to rest.


----------



## Jizzy

lol, There speechless on ESPN.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

So far nothing has been said about the Nets victory.....I knew it!


----------



## Phenom Z28

mjm1 said:


> i think this team just needs time to rest.


Exactly...tail end of a back-to-back and over-eating/sleeping in around the holidays never helps matters.


----------



## AJC NYC

Yeah they didnt even talk about the game


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter15Nets said:


> Player of the game has to be RJ
> 
> 28 Points on 9/11 FG 8/9 FT
> 
> * Man if he had ball more rather than VC shooting up the craziest shots at end*, might had 40 on about 16 fga.
> 
> dont think he shot a fg in 4th, id be pissed if i were him


What are you talking about? VC was driving and taking wide open shots, nothing crazy about it.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Well I don't need Espn to make my day as a Nets fan, but it just shows that anybody with an IQ or love of Sports can do what they do!...........Nets 7 in a row and counting!


----------



## XRay34

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> What are you talking about? VC was driving and taking wide open shots, nothing crazy about it.


u see end of 4th quarter bro

wildest shots


----------



## justasking?

Noodfan said:


> 14/9/9 God must hate Kidd


Im sure that one of these days... very soon... he will get his triple-double. He's bound to get them in the long run. Its alright, its going to come. We won anyway!!! :banana: 

Go New Jersey Nets!!! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Noodfan

AJC NYC said:


> Yeah they didnt even talk about the game


They can't even talk. Cause their mouth is full with lebrons ****.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter15Nets said:


> u see end of 4th quarter bro
> 
> wildest shots


He only had 3 jump shots in the 4th quarter, two were wide open.


----------



## Vinsane

Carter15Nets said:


> Player of the game has to be RJ
> 
> 28 Points on 9/11 FG 8/9 FT
> 
> Man if he had ball more rather than VC shooting up the craziest shots at end, might had 40 on about 16 fga.
> 
> dont think he shot a fg in 4th, id be pissed if i were him


Shut Up we won and i'm sure thats what rj wanted


----------



## Phenom Z28

SO is there going to be a POTG thread or what?


----------



## Vinsane

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> SO is there going to be a POTG thread or what?


Everyone knows it's rj so no need


----------



## TheGrowth

Its just really weird that Lelger and Anthony couldnt say anything about the win....I find it hard not to think there isnt a bias on their path...


----------



## justasking?

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> SO is there going to be a POTG thread or what?


I'm waiting for that as well.. Hmmm.


----------



## squaleca

well thank god your not him!! cause if you were him its clear that all he cares about is his numbers and not the nets!!!


----------



## squaleca

and last time i checked he had 15 ft attempts!!


----------



## squaleca

put it this way if VC goes to the line as much as he has 17+ avg over last 4 games!!! i dont think the nets give a rats *** how low his fg% I mean Iversons made a carrer at playing this way!!!!!


----------



## Dooch

Great game. Nets continue their winning streak and defeat one of the hottest teams in the NBA right now. Lets keep it going. :clap:


----------



## Brolic

Dooch said:


> Great game. Nets continue their winning streak and defeat one of the hottest teams in the NBA right now. Lets keep it going. :clap:


not hot enough!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

squaleca said:


> put it this way if VC goes to the line as much as he has 17+ avg over last 4 games!!! i dont think the nets give a rats *** how low his fg% I mean Iversons made a carrer at playing this way!!!!!


You can't argue with that come back...lol....It's funny, but true.... :biggrin:


----------



## Phenom Z28

Jason eclipsed 12,000 points in this game and currently stands at 12,006 for his career.

VC is now tied with Jamal Mashburn on the all-time scoring list.

200. Jimmy Walker - 11,655
*201. Vince Carter - 11,644*
201. Jamal Mashburn - 11,644


----------



## justasking?

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Jason eclipsed 12,000 points in this game and currently stands at 12,006 for his career.
> 
> VC is now tied with Jamal Mashburn on the all-time scoring list.
> 
> 200. Jimmy Walker - 11,655
> *201. Vince Carter - 11,644*
> 201. Jamal Mashburn - 11,644


Thanks for always keeping us posted!!! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Dooch

*The Vince Carter gallery against the Cleveland Cavaliers:*









New Jersey Nets' Vince Carter (15) puts up a shot as he gets by Cleveland Cavaliers' Zydrunas Ilgauskas, of Lithuania, during first quarter NBA basketball Tuesday night, Dec. 27, 2005 in East Rutherford, N.J. Carter finished with 23 points as the Nets beat the Cavaliers, 96-91.









New Jersey Nets' Vince Carter (15) runs over Cleveland Cavaliers' Eric Snow (20) during first quarter NBA basketball Tuesday night, Dec. 27, 2005 in East Rutherford, N.J. Snow was charged with a foul.









New Jersey Nets' Vince Carter loses his balance after being fouled by Cleveland Cavaliers' Eric Snow (20) during first quarter NBA basketball action, Tuesday night, Dec. 27, 2005 in East Rutherford, N.J. Cavaliers' Drew Gooden is at left.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Congratulations on a well deserved victory guys....your team is looking very impressive as of lately....

Wish we were doing just as good...





*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## eddymac

Was it just me or did it seem like VC was hogging the ball to pad his stats. he realized that RJ outscored him. So as soon as he came back late in the fourth he started to put up wild shots that kept on missing which helped led the Cavs get back into the game. I wanted RJ to get thirty.


----------

